# Leak in Eheim ecco pro



## Anglefish (Jun 2, 2011)

hey 
can anyone help me 

there is a leak in my eheim ecco pro at the arm so I tried to seal it but now it wont seal itself and keeps leaking. 

I htink I need a new green basket...where can I find just that or a used one so I can use the parts.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

If you can't find a used one, BigAlsOnline.ca has them (make sure you use BCAQUARIA as your coupon code). This will entitle you to 15% off and free shipping if the order is over $35.

Best Regards,

Stuart


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Not sure what you mean by the green basket - do you mean the canister cracked or the baskets inside the cansister.

Make sure that all your baskets are sitting properly. They could be keeping the motor housing from properly seating on the canister and leak.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

gklaw said:


> Not sure what you mean by the green basket - do you mean the canister cracked or the baskets inside the cansister.
> 
> Make sure that all your baskets are sitting properly. They could be keeping the motor housing from properly seating on the canister and leak.


The canister is cracked (I only know because i was just talking to him in chat ).

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------

